# Ed Coans Junior deadlift record beaten



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Tom Martin deadlifted 350kg @ 81.9kg to beat ed coans junio deadlift record, awesome stuff!!!!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Christ almighty.

Scary weights!

He doesn't even look like he would be able to lift weights like that!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> Christ almighty.
> 
> Scary weights!
> 
> He doesn't even look like he would be able to lift weights like that!


Yeh I know! Hes buitl perfectly for deadlifing, long limbs etc, I think he said he may go up a weight class or two to bring his squat and bench up, but I think hes trying to go for 800lbs before he does, which would make him the lightes guy to pull 800lbs in history if he accomplishes it...


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

For such a lanky build that looks very impressive. Awesome deadlift and squat that's for sure. Murat - what makes his build ideal for deadlifting? I would have though a shorter stockier build would have been more ideal, even against a taller person with long limbs? Excuse my ignorance.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Longer limbs give more leverage on pull.

Harder on bench though.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Longer limbs give more leverage on pull.
> 
> Harder on bench though.


Yeh, I imagined bench would be harder. Makes sense, cheers.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

The guys a deadlift beast

Could be putting up some really impressive numbers in the 105's


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Not sure if it'd be an official record either as it wasn't an international comp


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Harry Sacks said:


> Not sure if it'd be an official record either as it wasn't an international comp


Yeh thats true, it was said it might not be official....shame it should be as its pretty impressive!

little chris, I hear you on the bench, im built the same, long limbs so good deadlift, good squats but bench isnt so impressive haha


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Incredible, what a beast!! His deadlifting technique makes we want to cry though - he's doing rounded-back stiff leg deadlifts. 350kg ones! Amazing. His squats are phenomenal, so controlled.


----------



## Morgy (Jan 21, 2006)

Bloody hell thats impressive, hats off to him. Just goes to show you can never tell how strong someone is just by looking at them


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Looks like he could lift a lot more on his bench, it flew up, nice lifting all round.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Looks like he could lift a lot more on his bench, it flew up, nice lifting all round.


Think thats 30kg below his best on bench, guessing he only managed his opener, looks like the reffing was over strict judging by his first squat being failed!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Yeah i thought that, looked ok to me aswell.


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Considering he's only been powerlifting for a short while and is drug free and is 82.5kg thats amazing.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Harry Sacks said:


> Not sure if it'd be an official record either as it wasn't an international comp


It wont be official.

I broke 2 world records in 2006 at the Irish/Welsh nationals and neither of those counted in the record books.

Great potential, even longer arms than mine LOL


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> It wont be official.
> 
> I broke 2 world records in 2006 at the Irish/Welsh nationals and neither of those counted in the record books.
> 
> Great potential, even longer arms than mine LOL


Ah right, thats a shame then, but yes I agree indeed great potential!

Mate you mind if I pm you? got a few questions for you if thats kl?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Merat said:


> Ah right, thats a shame then, but yes I agree indeed great potential!
> 
> Mate you mind if I pm you? got a few questions for you if thats kl?


Within reason sure


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

Awesome deadlifting that!


----------



## Yale (Nov 20, 2010)

that is impressive stuff.his bench and squat looked a breeze to him.hats off:thumbup1:


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

Hes Certainly got some top genetics. Also runs the 100m in 10sec.

I believe he said he only does the lifting to improve his sprinting


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

very impressive:blink: :blink:


----------

